# Camp near Mt. Rainier or in a more-Southern spot in WA?



## Teja (Jul 28, 2018)

I’m currently camping at a great lake in northern Oregon near Mt. Hood, and have to end my camping in Portland by Aug 6. I am attracted to doing my last days of camping at Mt. Rainier Nat’l, only because I’ve never seen or hiked around Mt. Rainier and think it would be special. But it means driving 3 hrs. each way from where I am and back to Portland, and I’m wondering if there are equally special forest camping areas less of a drive north, like somewhere on the Columbia river, G. Pinchot Nat’l Forest or Mt St. Helens.

I prefer deep-woods campsites on a lake, and I’m driving a fully self-contained Sprinter van, so don’t need hookups. If the Mt. Rainier area is truly special, the 3hrs each way is no biggy - I’ve already had 5 & 6 hour drives from campground to campground. But if it’s just one more beautiful mountain to look at, and there’s amazing forest/lake spots in the south of WA, I could forego Mt. Rainier for another time. Your suggestions please, thanks!


----------

